

Should You Tell You Children How Much You Make? - jeffreyrogers
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/02/should-you-tell-your-children-how-much-you-make.html

======
jeffreyrogers
I linked to this rather than the NYT's piece for two reasons:

1\. The NYT piece has already been on HN and so most people have seen it.

2\. This post has a different opinion and one I don't think many people have
been exposed to.

